# Migrating to Windows 10



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SPS-1 said:


> I am going to be forced to move to Windows 10 (from Windows 7) before too long.
> 
> I run Microsoft Office (Word, Excel, Outlook, etc_). So besides the cost of the operating system itself, do I have to spring for a new copy of Office too ?


I have Office with Windows 10, but, I have no idea if that's a deal with HP or always comes with it. I also don't know if it's a limited time & then I have to pay.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nik333 said:


> I have Office with Windows 10, but, I have no idea if that's a deal with HP or always comes with it. I also don't know if it's a limited time & then I have to pay.
> I found it. It comes with HP - "Office comes preinstalled on many HP computers with Windows 10. After you purchase an HP computer with Windows 10, you can: Activate an Office 365 subscription or free trial"
> HP


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

The answer is, it depends. If you're doing an upgrade to Win10, your installed apps should still work. If you are wiping Win7 and doing a clean install of Win10, you will need the install media and a serial/key for Office, but the same version you have should still work in Win10. If you don't still have the install media and a serial, you'll need to buy a new copy.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

SPS-1 said:


> I am going to be forced to move to Windows 10 (from Windows 7) before too long.
> 
> I run Microsoft Office (Word, Excel, Outlook, etc_). So besides the cost of the operating system itself, do I have to spring for a new copy of Office too ?



Depends on what you have. Support for Office 2010 ends about now. The newer versions should transfer just fine,; mine did.

As of now 2019 is the newest you can buy without an annual fee (stand-alone, lifetime)


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I was able to install my office 2003 so you should be fine if you have the media and serial.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

You don't have to abandon Win 7 and are not forced to go to Win 10.

MS is not SUPPORTING Win 7 with patches anymore but it will still run properly. If a new scammer virus appears/hijacker Uncle Bill won't have a fix or patch but as long as you run a decent anti-virus protection program like Norton you should be OK.

I run the whole Norton Security Deluxe on a 8 yr old Toshiba laptop with 4 MB RAM and it does not get slowed down by Norton. Best Buy puts it on sale practically once a month for half price and Norton sometimes matches that on their website. Be VERY careful to use the Canadian Norton site or you get charged US funds and is a hassle to sort out later.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

joed said:


> I was able to install my office 2003 so you should be fine if you have the media and serial.


I am running Office 2003 on Windows 10, too. No trouble at all, though I mostly used Open Office for everything except email. I actually like Outlook
.
.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Why are you being forced to run win10?


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

J. V. said:


> Why are you being forced to run win10?


Because I have one software package in particular that I need for work. They update their package annually and its not forward compatible. Next version won't run on Win 7. I don't have to install the newest version, but when the rest of the world starts running the latest version, I can't communicate unless I am running the latest also. Its a nice and profitable racket for them. 

I have Office 2010 Professional. I have the DVD and Serial number. Some of the previous posts suggest I should be good.


----------



## In Ontario (Oct 5, 2018)

Windows 7 is not as safe as Windows 10, even with the best anti-virus/security software. It's serious. Recently even the FBI released an industry notification to move to Windows 10. 

Stop Using Windows 7, FBI Says—How To Get Windows 10 For Free


----------



## anyacolo (Oct 3, 2016)

SPS-1 said:


> So besides the cost of the operating system itself,


not really understanding this comment, the upgrade should still be free, unless that option has expired, but i would still try upgrading for free,

upgrade by using the windows 10 media creation tool...click download tool now.....



Download Windows 10


----------



## anyacolo (Oct 3, 2016)

yuri said:


> You don't have to abandon Win 7 and are not forced to go to Win 10.
> 
> MS is not SUPPORTING Win 7 with patches anymore but it will still run properly. If a new scammer virus appears/hijacker Uncle Bill won't have a fix or patch but as long as you run a decent anti-virus protection program like Norton you should be OK.
> 
> I run the whole Norton Security Deluxe on a 8 yr old Toshiba laptop with 4 MB RAM and it does not get slowed down by Norton. Best Buy puts it on sale practically once a month for half price and Norton sometimes matches that on their website. Be VERY careful to use the Canadian Norton site or you get charged US funds and is a hassle to sort out later.


this is terrible advice,

windows does not provide security updates for windows 7 anymore, that means your security is at risk, antivirus or no antivirus won't matter,

nobody in their right mind should be connecting a windows 7 computer to the internet,

and if they do, they should NOT BE sharing personal info over it, such as banking, or making any online purchases

i am a retired computer tech of 20+ years


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

Easy to resolve this..switch over to Linux OS utilizing (the fully compatible) LibreOffice Suite. Linux Mint is by far, head and shoulders, over any Windows OS.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a Win 10 PC and my Win 7 laptop for casual surfing and reading emails.

No I don't do personal info with Win 7 but it is still useful for other uses.

It is not terrible advice to use it casually but throwing it away does not sound like good advice either.  

I have heard that converting to Win 10 was/is a huge problem as it slows you down a lot and not all programs are backwards compatible. Windows was giving the 10 upgrade free for awhile but had disclaimers about that. I decided to stay with it and not take any chances. Kinds of buyer beware. Probably better to just get a Win 10 machine at some Black Friday or Boxing Day sale as that is not too far away.


----------



## anyacolo (Oct 3, 2016)

yuri said:


> I have heard that converting to Win 10 was/is a huge problem as it slows you down a lot


you heard wrong,

windows 10 is no more demanding on your resources then windows 7 is

99% of computers that came with windows 7 can easily handle windows 10, that is why the free upgrade is offered


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

At first there were concerns about that but maybe that did not end up being such a huge problem.

Win 10 is fast and Norton has a great VPN included in their pkg. You can wash your surfing records/cookie etc quickly with their toolbox and the VPN helps hide you. Nothing is perfect but IMO that helps a lot.


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

Norton? I gave that hiway robbery up 6 years ago when l switched to Linux.. As i recall the free transfer to Windose 10 was from Win 8 and not 7 but l may be wrong. And as far as safe browsers goes..Firefox they are not into your computer as are Yahoo and Google


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

And despite the icon indicating your location in the forums sidebar..l am in Canada.


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

or am l?


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

sometimes l wonder?


----------



## anyacolo (Oct 3, 2016)

wind_rose_2 said:


> As i recall the free transfer to Windose 10 was from Win 8 and not 7 but l may be wrong.


was from both


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

thanks for that..was not too sure.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

wind_rose_2 said:


> or am l?


What is a Double Double?


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

From Timmies? or Second Cup?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

wind_rose_2 said:


> From Timmies? or Second Cup?


I am a Timmy's fan but they are going downhill quick. Popeye's is booming in Canada and if you know what a toonie is then you must be a Canuck.


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

Well l really prefer Dunkin Donuts over Timmies (bigger dognuts better coffee) know what the Avro Arrow is?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

It was Diefenbaker's darkest day and the day we lost all our aerospace tech to the Americans.

There is one in a hidden base near Rankin Inlet so he did not get all of them.


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

One of my hobbies was flying and building Homebuilt aircraft. A few years ago l had a friend (also a flying nut) visit from the USA. I had taken him to our local Recreational Aircraft Association on an evening we were showing a film on the Arrow. He was not aware of the plane or of its history and had commented after the film how the Arrow was more advanced than anything the USA currently had flying, A4s, F15s, F16s inclusive and wondered out loud if the US may consider purchasing it..


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

No need to purchase it as they have all the engineers and techs who designed it working at NASA and Boeing after we let them go. Build your own version. Like Werner Von Braun our loss was their gain.

However I doubt we could have mass produced and marketed and supported them worldwide so it was a nice dream.

Now when it comes to Bombardier and Ski-Doos we can corner that market.


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

A bit off topic  but l see you are a Hvac Tech. I had posted a question the other day about whether or not it was possible to lubricate a Inducer fan motor on a Slantfin V90 boiler? And if possible what lubricant might you use?


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

See you are in Winterpeg, RU getting any of the Minnesota Snow storm?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah I am in the GWN, Great White North now and we have a sloppy inch of snow. Usually it is 9C and nice but not this year.

You cannot lubricate inducer motors as they all have sealed bearings.

Winnipeg is pretty flat, Calgary is somewhat hilly but this is just nuts.

Anybody here live in a hilly slippery cold area and experience : Slip, Sliding Away?


----------



## anyacolo (Oct 3, 2016)

don't those people know that bumper cars are for kids?....grow up people 😁😁


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks Yuri...shopping for a motor then....or the whole assembly? Opinion appreciated.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't imagine it snows in San Francisco but if it did that would be a crazy place to try get around. 🧛‍♀️


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

wind_rose_2 said:


> Thanks Yuri...shopping for a motor then....or the whole assembly? Opinion appreciated.


Usually the motor wheel is specially pressed onto the shaft and next to impossible to remove. Usually you cannot buy the motor alone so you buy the whole assembly.

Plus some of them run 3300 rpm so any bit of a off balance wheel you put on will be a huge vibration problem. Carrier sold motors for older mid efficiency furnace ventors but that was not the best idea and hard to change the wheel w/o damaging it or unbalancing it so you just bought all new parts anyway.


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

Any special needs for the new installation, Eg. Hi temp silicone? My boiler is nearly 30 years old now...maybe it would be best to just replace the boiler?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Hard to say. Boilers last a long time and Slant Fin has been around 4ever and is easy to get parts for if you are a contractor.

It can start to nickel and dime you to death if the circuit board fails and you have to call contractors but if you can DIY and get parts ( not easy in Canada or quick ) then I would repair it.

If it is -40 C with a 30 mph wind and you cannot get parts quick then that can be a HUGE problem.

I would use RTV hi temp silicone plus the gasket it should come with. Let the silicone cure for 4-6 hrs minimum.


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

could you recommend any Canadian On line parts suppliers?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't know any.


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

Ok..thanks


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

wind_rose_2 said:


> Ok..thanks


Wholesale Heating/EMCO in Winnipeg sells to the public and has franchises across Canada so if you live in a big city try them. They don't stock a lot of boiler parts as they are mostly furnaces though.

Boiler parts I get form other Plumbing wholesalers.


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

I am in Toronto and have been retired for quite a few years now, had been a building inspector for 20 years and prior to that 25 years as a general contractor. I am sure l can find someone local and use to deal with EMCO but they were mostly plumbing supplies. Amre does not seem to carry it either. I am trying to maintain my isolation due to Covid so was hoping an online supplier may be best but the specific part l require may have been superseded as l have not been successful in locating it. The SlantFin V90 Boiler part # 440 636 0000 nor the Fasco part # 7021 7551 come up in my searches.
I have found supplyhouse .com in the US has the part but are out of stock.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah the problem with 30 yr old equipment is parts start to go obsolete or they don't stock as many due to supply and demand/turnover rate.

Even though the boiler shell/itself lasts longer the burners and parts can be hard to get. Old simple boilers with atmospheric natural draft burners you could easily keep fixing for 50 yrs.

Some US online companies don't ship to Canada. Unless you have a huge house than could easily freeze you may want to buy some backup space heaters and try keep using it. I have a 4800 watt 240 volt construction heater and added a dryer plug to it's cord. 

No heat? Unplug said dryer and plug in the heater and heat rises so it will find it's way upstairs. Turn on yer stove oven and open the door and you have more heat. Add a few 1500 watt space heaters and you can usually limp by until a new boiler is installed.


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

I have that covered, l equipped the house a few years ago with Ductless AC which also doubles as a heat pump as long as we are not below -20 l should be ok.
The thing is looking on line l can see many Inducers that appear as if they would fit or maybe with some minor alterations so l was hoping there may be a part number change.
I do not think l am in imminent danger of a failure and being retired l usually winter in Florida so l could order the part while down there. Only problem now is covid is preventing me from my annual trek south. I may make a call to Fasco to see if they are making a suitable replacement .


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Maybe?






Slant/Fin V-90 Parts - Parts4Heating.com


Slant/Fin V-90 Parts - Parts4Heating.com



www.parts4heating.com


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

wind_rose_2 said:


> I have that covered, l equipped the house a few years ago with Ductless AC which also doubles as a heat pump as long as we are not below -20 l should be ok.
> The thing is looking on line l can see many Inducers that appear as if they would fit or maybe with some minor alterations so l was hoping there may be a part number change.
> I do not think l am in imminent danger of a failure and being retired l usually winter in Florida so l could order the part while down there. Only problem now is covid is preventing me from my annual trek south. I may make a call to Fasco to see if they are making a suitable replacement .


It is CRITICAL they be the same rpm and move the same cfm of exhaust gases so I only use OEM ones. 

I had a generic ROTOM Fasco once for a Aire Flo and it was 50 rpm slower and tripping the pressure switch. Very finicky when it comes to draft and cfm they are.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

OK, I upgraded from Windows 7 to Windows 10 this morning.

It went a lot easier than I was expecting. I had my old Windows 7 product key number, and prayed Windows 10 would accept it, even though the Microsoft web site said I would need a Windows 10 licence and even gave the link where I could buy it for $139. I rebooted my computer (just to minimize possible junk apps running), turned off my antivurus, and ran the Microsoft setup tool (as Administrator). But, in the end, it didn't even ask for a licence number. Took a couple of hours in total, but when it finished, everything seems to work. Outlook works. Old programs that were designed to work on Win 7 seem to work. My old Excel and Word still are present and work, but it tries to push me to use Microsoft 365 (which, of course I would need to pay for the premium version to get full functionality.). The start menu is a total mess, but hopefully I can clean it up. 

Still, I would I would have kept Win 7 (or even XP).


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

When you upgrade on the same drive your win7 license info is already there. The win 7 key will not work with a wipe and clean install. I did it both ways and that is experience speaking.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

Colbyt said:


> When you upgrade on the same drive your win7 license info is already there. The win 7 key will not work with a wipe and clean install. I did it both ways and that is experience speaking.


 That's incorrect. MS ported all windows 7 keys to Windows 10. If you have a win 7 key, you can do a fresh install of windows 10 and it will activate with your windows 7 key. It will activate with whatever version of windows 7 key you have. If you have a win 7 pro key, you will get win 10 pro. I just did this twice in the last week and it activated two computers, one with a win 7 pro and one with a win 7 home key and they activated windows 10 just fine.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

It did not work for me 18 months ago with an OEM version. The key lengths are not even the same (or weren't then). Maybe for retail units they did.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

Colbyt said:


> It did not work for me 18 months ago with an OEM version. The key lengths are not even the same (or weren't then). Maybe for retail units they did.


I just used the typical MS key that was on the label on the machine for windows 7. You do have to download the media creation tool from MS and create the windows 10 media from there. You can't use a windows 10 disk or download from another machine and load it. With the media creation tool it will install the same version of Windows 10 as your windows 7 key. If your using an oem windows 10 cd, it won't work.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

That might well be the key difference. I bought a media only win 10 CD.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

SPS-1 said:


> I am going to be forced to move to Windows 10 (from Windows 7) before too long.
> 
> I run Microsoft Office (Word, Excel, Outlook, etc_). So besides the cost of the operating system itself, do I have to spring for a new copy of Office too ?


The worse part about W10 is being stuck with EDGE.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

rusty baker said:


> The worse part about W10 is being stuck with EDGE.


You should not be stuck with EDGE I am still using CHROME. 

When you loading up WIN 10, it probably asked you to make EDGE your default browser, and you probably clicked on OK. But if you had a different browser on your machine, it should still be there


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

They are supposed to have an update that with make you use EDGE. I went back to W7. If you have W10, you cannot uninstall EDGE. It is a forced update.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

But no one is forcing you to use it.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

rusty baker said:


> The worse part about W10 is being stuck with EDGE.





rusty baker said:


> They are supposed to have an update that with make you use EDGE. I went back to W7. If you have W10, you cannot uninstall EDGE. It is a forced update.



They may force you to install it and may not let you delete it,but I am fairly sure they will never compel you to use as your default browser. Way too many antitrust issues involved in that move.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm on Edge (Not)

In my Win 7 and Win 8.1 machines I chose not to install Edge.
This past summer I searched the tech articles and this was easiest/best.
I chose the Registry edit method. So far, so good. 
But IE is scheduled to die.
All Chromium based browsers are susceptible to latest hacks.
Make sure yours is updating or that you have to update manually.









Not interested in Edge Chromium? Here's how to stop the automatic install.


In this guide, we'll show you two methods to prevent the Chromium version of Microsoft Edge from installing automatically through Windows Update on your Windows 10 PC.




www.windowscentral.com


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

diyorpay said:


> I'm on Edge (Not)
> 
> In my Win 7 and Win 8.1 machines I chose not to install Edge.
> This past summer I searched the tech articles and this was easiest/best.
> ...


Edge was put on my computers, W7 and 8.1 as an update. I deleted it from both. I'll stick with Chrome and Firefox.Edge is also Chromium based.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Widow updates is constantly resetting stuff to open in edge. The last update I had to reset PDF opener.


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

SPS-1 said:


> Because I have one software package in particular that I need for work. They update their package annually and its not forward compatible. Next version won't run on Win 7. I don't have to install the newest version, but when the rest of the world starts running the latest version, I can't communicate unless I am running the latest also. Its a nice and profitable racket for them.
> 
> I have Office 2010 Professional. I have the DVD and Serial number. Some of the previous posts suggest I should be good.


If you do not have the Key to Office 10 or other programs, download Belarc Advisor.(Products: Belarc Advisor) and run it to build "a detailed profile of your installed software and hardware, network inventory, missing security updates, anti-virus status, security benchmarks, and Keys."


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

FYI, Office 2010 "End of Life" was October 13th, 2010.
No more updates, security patches, etc.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Check again. It's 2020.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

diyorpay said:


> Check again. It's 2020.


Lol, you are correct, my bad.
Still...it's over. No more support, no more patches.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Deja-vue said:


> Lol, you are correct, my bad.
> Still...it's over. No more support, no more patches.


My Office 2010 works fine. I tried 365 and it is a mess. Besides you don't buy it, you rent it.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Agree, 365 is a mess, and I hate the yearly charge.
That's why I sell only the Office 2013, and 2016 Versions, for one price and lifetime use.


----------



## watsondebra (Nov 30, 2021)

Let me start with why Windows 10 is still worth installing, especially if you have a licensed system (here and below, I only consider this option), and even more so, Windows 8.1. The following reason applies only to users of 8.1 - you should upgrade if only because Windows 10 corrected many of the shortcomings of your version, primarily related to the inconveniences of using the OS on desktops and laptops: now the system is not "confined" to tablets and touch screens and became quite adequate from the desktop user standpoint. In this case, computers with pre-installed "eight" as a rule, upgraded to Windows 10 without any problems and errors. You can also buy the activation key you need at mylegitkeys.com.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

watsondebra said:


> Let me start with why Windows 10 is still worth installing, especially if you have a licensed system (here and below, I only consider this option), and even more so, Windows 8.1. The following reason applies only to users of 8.1 - you should upgrade if only because Windows 10 corrected many of the shortcomings of your version, primarily related to the inconveniences of using the OS on desktops and laptops: now the system is not "confined" to tablets and touch screens and became quite adequate from the desktop user standpoint.


With a little work, you can fix 8.1 to make it like W7.


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

rusty baker said:


> With a little work, you can fix 8.1 to make it like W7.


Check out Start8, Start10 or Start11 (as appropriate) on Software: Windows Customization Apps from Stardock


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

FrodoOne said:


> Check out Start8, Start10 or Start11 (as appropriate) on Software: Windows Customization Apps from Stardock


Yes, I put the W7 start button n the 8.1.


----------

